# Lehman Hot Springs, Oregon



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Lehman Hot Springs Resort , Oregon














out of 5

Just got back from a great weekend with the new Raptor, 4 quads and 2 other families with their quads.

We camped at Lehman Hot Springs resort (that's pushing it) its more like a resort with hot springs, pools, and a few back in camper slots and cabins. Overall it was okay for a campground, thought I wouldn't rush back since there are USFS sites nearby. We stayed here since it had power and we knew the weather was iffy. The sites are all on the side of a hill, water worked at some sites not at others, I ran my water to another site between our friends. Neither of us could reach the sewers, though I finally managed to rig up my 20' of hose and my 10' garden hose so I could drain the grey water. The 30amp service worked fine. We were able to run our 2 space heaters the whole weekend, didn't need the propane except for late at night.

The Hot Springs pools were nice, ranged from 118', 105', 94' to some freeze pool. After a long day riding they felt great.

The big plus of Lehman Hot Springs is that right around it is some 140 miles of ORV and logging roads. We had 10 quads running together most of the time, and a once a few adults took on some of the harder trails. It was great riding to the top of some of the mountains an looking out over the valley. We ran through some new seedlings, to groves probably 5 years old, and through some recent cuts and at least one area that looked like a small forest fire. The mud was a plenty for us, I think 1/2 of it is on our quads, boots, coats and pants.







But we all had fun and agreed the weekend was way to short!

I slapped up a few trip photos here, though I think the best photos I took was the several minutes of me holding the camera in one hand while heading down the ORV trail while driving with the other but at 46MB its a big big to upload!

Happy Camping!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Steve,

Looks like a blast.

J-


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Never actually camped there. Used to take a Boy scout troop there once or twice each winter. Kind of neat to sit in the hot water, when it's well below 0, and its snowing and watch the elk on the hill side above the springs.


----------

